# New Improved iPhone



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

Although I'm getting one anyway, I still hate when Apple makes these bold claims. The new generation iPhone looks to have exactly the same construction with cheap glass sitting unprotected on top as the first generation Nano that was a nightmare of scratches from just looking at it hard. I hope it's not true, but this picture isn't encouraging . 
http://www.appleinsider.com/article...ed_to_challenge_apples_durability_claims.html


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Lefty said:


> Although I'm getting one anyway, I still hate when Apple makes these bold claims. The new generation iPhone looks to have exactly the same construction with cheap glass sitting unprotected on top as the first generation Nano that was a nightmare of scratches from just looking at it hard. I hope it's not true, but this picture isn't encouraging .
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article...ed_to_challenge_apples_durability_claims.html


See also discussion here:
*Link*


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

The article sounds a lot like a phone case company trying to get some attention. They tested an empty shell (which reduced the weight but also may have allowed much more flexing of the frame during an impact) and dropped it from 42" onto an undisclosed surface, and after the third time they dropped it, the glass shattered.


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

Apple products generally live up to the hype. Unlike...HTC ... plus, IPhones are super slim and have a ton of cases that don't get in the way when you put it in a pocket. Apple went through a lot of different types of screens before coming out with the original IPhone...so I'm sure they've tested it well. One of the few companies I trust.


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

All the links on the side appear to be negative towards Apple..sounds like an agenda.


----------



## Kevin_Wadsworth (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I have a Droid Incredible, and while plugging it into the charger, it slipped out of my hand and fell onto a tile floor. From probably ~42", maybe less. It didn't take 3 tries to crack my screen. 

so, not just an Apple issue, but a fragile-technology issue.


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

No, certainly not an Apple only issue. I have never dropped my iPhone in two years, but my daughter has broken two iPod Touch screens by dropping them. I think if any device with a glass display goes down, avoiding disaster is just a matter of luck. 
What I am saying is that the new iPhone looks much like the gen1 Nano with the glass sitting on top unprotected, and that was a horrible design. The current couple of Nano generations have been incredibly robust. It's almost impossible to even scratch one. I hope the new iPhone is as durable as the old ones at least.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I've not been overly impressed with HTC's offerings, but I gotta say my Nexus 1 seems to to be built solidly. It's got that 'feel' in your hand. I haven't dropped it yet (hope I never do).

I think the iphone has been pretty durable in my experience. I've dropped my 3G a couple times or more (in a Speck case) and it survived fine. There are cracks in the plastic casing and the ringer silence button has fallen off somewhere, but considering it's almost 2 years old and all the miles it's seen I'm pleased with it's durability. I gave it to my mom to use as her previous iphone didn't survive after its SECOND trip under water....


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

This guy makes a pretty compelling argument for Android:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/198702/android_22_upgrade_list_is_your_phone_getting_froyo.html


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

Heh...it says the EVO 4G beats the newest Apple phone...


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Not in my opinion.....I can't stand a plastic screen. Plus, the UI that they have on that phone means that OS updates won't arrive as soon as other phones. 

I played with it the other day, and it's a big phone..bigger than I'd want in my pocket.

I think the iphone 4 will be top dog for at least a few months. Qualcomm is supposed to have some dual core ARM chips shipping pretty soon. With things moving more towards cloud based services, I'm thinking we'll see some pretty awesome pocket computing. By years end I'm reading they will be getting close to or have pocket processing that'll have dual cores running at 1.5+ ghz. Wow..


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm going to hold off a bit on a new phone because I think phones in a few months will be a lot more sophisticated and less laggy/buggy.


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Cujobob said:


> I'm going to hold off a bit on a new phone because I think phones in a few months will be a lot more sophisticated and less laggy/buggy.


Yeah, I have been forced into that strategy. I ordered an upgrade to a Droid Incredible. ........4 weeks ago. They can't tell me how much longer "holding off a bit" means.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Just got an EVO, and the features I've explored so far are VERY impressive. Everything is so fast.


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

My brother in law got an EVO for $199 without a contract renewal through someone I came in contact with on a wireless forum. For that price, it could be worthwhile, but it seems a bit too big to just fit away in my pocket which is a big issue for me. I've really considered getting one though because I cannot stand my Touch Pro 2...it really seems like a phone put together without a clear goal in mind.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes it is a bit larger than I would like. But, when I'm surfing the net and participating on the forums, I've VERY glad to have the size. I had a Samsung Instinct before the EVO, and participating on the internet with the Instinct was basically impossible. With the EVO, I can turn it to a horizontal position and zoom in to the point where everything is readable. It makes all the difference in the world. Plus, pages load very quickly. I'll deal with it being a little larger than I like.


----------



## Cujobob (Feb 12, 2008)

Can you compare the touchscreen with the Iphone's? How well can you text on it?


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I admit I can't type quite as well on my Nexus 1 as I could on the iphone. The keyboard is just a skosh more narrow I think, and I have more errors. It's not bad, but I'd say I'm a good 5 words per minute slower....but I could type on the iphone around 25-30 wpm, so I'm still doing ok 

I imagine it's better on the EVO. 

I can tell you the newest Android phones are smokin fast. I cannot believe all the things I can do with it. The worst thing on mine right now is Flash, which I'm glad to have, but is still a little buggy. It's still better than what the youtube app on the iphone was before 3G though.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

I'be never used an iPhone so I can't really compare it to the EVO. I'm typing this on the EVO right now and compared to the Instinct, it is a piece of cake. The EVO has an autocomplete function which really helps. As I type each letter in a word, I am offered up to six choices of complete words from which I can chose the correct word without having to type each letter. Very cool!!! 

The touch screen is very sensitive, much more sensitive than the Instinct's. I'm not quite used to it yet, but l love it already. Typing on this thing is a breeze compared to the Instinct.


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I stood in line and got one. :lame:


----------



## imported_edward (Jan 31, 2009)

Lefty
so what do you think of it?
Worth the money?
asking cause i have the first generation iphone and was 
wondering either to get the new one or wait till next year?


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

The issue I feared is exactly what is happening already. The glass front and back is going to be a real problem for users much like the original Nano. What are they thinking? Apple I'm sure doesn't care because they are surrounded by the reality distortion field. I don't care how hard they make the glass, it will break on impact, and people are already reporting how easily it scratches.
The attempt at improving the reception is an abject failure. I don't know how Apple is going to fix this one. Right now they are just trying to blow it off, but they have taken a bad situation and made it worse. And $29 for a 10 cent plastic bumper is just insulting. My local Apple store sold out of them, and they had a wall full. 
I think they took a perfect ergonomic design with the soft edges and ruined it with the squared off look that doesn't fit the hand as comfortably. The unit is solid as a brick though.
The new folders feature is great.
The new "retina" screen is great, although you have to be picky to appreciate the improvement.
I don't understand how the new multitasking works. It doesn't really seem to do anything useful at this point.
The gyro will eventually be pretty neat, but it doesn't do anything now. 
The cameras are nice,but facetime is a useless gimmick. Pictures are really sharp.
Merging all your mailboxes is a nice touch.
There are many many neat little touches that are cool, and well implemented.
All in all, when you get past the hype, I'm not too impressed. I probably would have kept my old G3S.
I have 300 shares of Apple that I bought when I thought the iPod was going to be a huge success, so Rock On Apple.


----------



## imported_edward (Jan 31, 2009)

Lefty said:


> The issue I feared is exactly what is happening already. The glass front and back is going to be a real problem for users much like the original Nano. What are they thinking? Apple I'm sure doesn't care because they are surrounded by the reality distortion field. I don't care how hard they make the glass, it will break on impact, and people are already reporting how easily it scratches.
> The attempt at improving the reception is an abject failure. I don't know how Apple is going to fix this one. Right now they are just trying to blow it off, but they have taken a bad situation and made it worse. And $29 for a 10 cent plastic bumper is just insulting. My local Apple store sold out of them, and they had a wall full.
> I think they took a perfect ergonomic design with the soft edges and ruined it with the squared off look that doesn't fit the hand as comfortably. The unit is solid as a brick though.
> The new folders feature is great.
> ...



guess i'll hold off getting one then
thanks for the info.


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

Don't get me wrong. I still think the iPhone is amazing and Apple usually has a pretty well thought out plan. If you are still using a 3g or older model, I think you will be way happy with the upgrade. I'm comparing the 4 with the 3gs, and difference there is not as pronounced. The speed alone blows the 3g away, and there are many useful features that the 3g doesn't have.


----------



## freeflap (May 2, 2008)

user opinion:

i've had the new Iphone 4 since the 23rd. It is my first iphone. prior phones were blackberry bold 9000 and HTC tilt. So far, it's been excellent. The glass screen is very clear and bright and so far, no scratches. 

Signal has been fine (maryland / dc) . no dropped calls. but my cheek puts the phone in mute mode too easily. 

decent battery life for a smart phone. Sometimes, the phone doesn't "flip" the image when i turn it sideways prompting a reboot. 

video and still photos are simply amazing. 

the apps are great and the games are great time wasters. If you do online banking, this is the best phone for the purpose i've seen. thx


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep, It's grown on me. The design is elegant and it's really solid. So far no scratches, but I'm careful. In two years I haven't dropped my iPhone, so knock on wood. As for time wasters, check out Fruit Ninjas. 
Also I am left handed and that's supposedly the hand that is causing the signal drop issues. While I can make the bars go up and down like a yo-yo, it doesn't seem to affect the connection. I am for sure not dropping as many calls with this model. Frankly the whole smart phone thing is like magic to me. To have what amounts to high speed internet in your pocket at any given time is just amazing. I have always been a gadget junkie since I was a kid when my reel to reel tape recorder was in a small suitcase, so the iPod was cool enough itself, but the internet and app thing just blows me away. There is no end to what this gizmo does, and to hear people complain that it doesn't do this or it Android does that better is fine, but come on, ya gotta admit, it's pretty **** cool.


----------

